# DTG curing Forced air flash vs Auto-open Heat press + Hover



## bora (Sep 15, 2007)

*Forced Air flash* or *Auto-open Heat press + hover*, Which one of these two methods is best for curing/drying pretreated garment and DTG print CMYK with or without white ink? Using Dupont inks.

easier?
Faster?
Vibrant color?
washability?
Softer touch?

Your answers will help me to decide which method to use.

*Brands for Forced Air Flash: *BBC Air Flash, Vatex Air-Flash, Riley Hopkins RedAir, and RANAR Air FLASH.

*Brands for Auto-open Heat press + Hover:*
Hotronix Hover and Geo-Knight GK20-Auto.

Thanks.


----------



## equipmentzone (Mar 26, 2008)

bora said:


> *Forced Air flash* or *Auto-open Heat press + hover*, Which one of these two methods is best for curing/drying pretreated garment and DTG print CMYK with or without white ink? Using Dupont inks.
> 
> easier?
> Faster?
> ...



For direct to garment printing you should use heat presses. You need the pressure generated by the heat press to achieve smooth results with white ink. With the heat presses you definitely want the automatic release feature. You want to be able to walk away after bringing down the heat platen and not having to run back or stand there waiting to lift it up after the proper time has gone by. Both the Hotronix and Knight presses are excellent quality units that will do the job.

Harry
Equipment Zone


----------



## bora (Sep 15, 2007)

equipmentzone said:


> For direct to garment printing you should use heat presses. You need the pressure generated by the heat press to achieve smooth results with white ink. With the heat presses you definitely want the automatic release feature. You want to be able to walk away after bringing down the heat platen and not having to run back or stand there waiting to lift it up after the proper time has gone by. Both the Hotronix and Knight presses are excellent quality units that will do the job.
> 
> Harry
> Equipment Zone


Thank you very much Harry.


----------



## TomNJ (Apr 9, 2017)

equipmentzone said:


> For direct to garment printing you should use heat presses. You need the pressure generated by the heat press to achieve smooth results with white ink. With the heat presses you definitely want the automatic release feature. You want to be able to walk away after bringing down the heat platen and not having to run back or stand there waiting to lift it up after the proper time has gone by. Both the Hotronix and Knight presses are excellent quality units that will do the job.
> 
> Harry
> Equipment Zone


Harry, 

Is there any benefit in using heat to dry the white under base between passes?

Thanks,

Tom


----------

